# Filling Seams on Azek Board , Which filler to use?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Azek was used to face an arch, but it wasnt heat formed , therefore it was done in a few pieces. I need something to fill the seams and sand smooth for a seamless finish. I heard bondo doesnt work well with Azek .

What products would you use?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bond & Fill Structural


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Azek makes their own adhesive- should be sold wherever Azek is sold.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

The board will be painted and I want it to look like 1 piece


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know how big the seams/gaps are that you want to fill, but I've used wood putty on them to fill nail nails and seemed to work well.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

plazaman said:


> The board will be painted and I want it to look like 1 piece


That will be nearly if not completely impossible. There is likely distortion in the arch where the pieces meet and thermal movement will eventually work the joints to the point that they're noticeable. I haven't found anything that works to prevent joint movement over the coarse of seasons, unless you are in a thermally stable climate year round.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

lone is correct, it may look great for a season if your lucky. it may only show a crack in winter if you glued and screwed it good at the seams. best case.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

So could I bondo or ready patch it ? It's but joints I'm filling


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

if it was my job and i was in that situation, i would try something that would stay flexable like a low modulous or elastmeric sealant.... treat it like a soft joint


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> That will be nearly if not completely impossible. There is likely distortion in the arch where the pieces meet and thermal movement will eventually work the joints to the point that they're noticeable. I haven't found anything that works to prevent joint movement over the coarse of seasons, unless you are in a thermally stable climate year round.


where you been?:sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Azek was used to face an arch, but it wasnt heat formed , therefore it was done in a few pieces. I need something to fill the seams and sand smooth for a seamless finish. I heard bondo doesnt work well with Azek .
> 
> What products would you use?


did you know that Azek has instructions?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> did you know that Azek has instructions?


Find me the part about filling seams making it uniform ...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> where you been?:sad:


Working on getting a new life...dating game sucks at my age.:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Working on getting a new life...dating game sucks at my age.:laughing:


I got a buddy who just scored a dime using match.com


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I got a buddy who just scored a dime using match.com


Match is a good tool to get in the game. Thousands of woman with great potential.

Do you have any idea how much a couple thousand dates cost??:laughing:

To avoid bankruptcy, you find yourself settling for good enough.:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It's cheaper to just rent them when needed.............


Did I just say that :blink:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

lip stick on a pig, the arch and match.com


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Find me the part about filling seams making it uniform ...


if it don't say it don't do it

how did you fasten this together at the seams? did you glue them?pocket screws and glue would work to keep the seams tight

there are companies that will fabricate for you or you can make it out of sheet stock


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

katoman said:


> It's cheaper to just rent them when needed.............
> 
> 
> Did I just say that :blink:


Not really. Lots of women are grabbing the check these days....Wait...does that make me a prostitute??:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink: yes!!:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :blink: yes!!:clap:


Damn, I wonder if there's a union I can join??:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Union_of_Sex_Workers


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

lone john:blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

world llc said:


> lone john:blink:


and all this time, I thought I was on a run of genuinely generous women who enjoy my company.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

and on the subject of azek, sheet goods are your friend! we used a few dozen on one house with all crazy arches and panels... 8'ers and 12'ers and a roof tourch for the bends:thumbsup:

ok, its only letting 2 of the photo's upload....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

awesomly awesome:clap:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

man i miss them days... some times i want to solicit new home builders for more work like this again... the one i used to work for hasnt done anything in 4 years! it's atot of work, but impressive when done. the money wasn't bad either!


----------

